# Stom kieken



## pidgin2

Hallo iedereen,

In een film praten twee zwangere meisjes over hun lief en hun toekomstige baby.

Het gesprek luidt als volgt:

" - Het is een getrouwde, hé.

- Hij heet Guy en hij ziet me graag.

- *Stom kieken*.

- Da's toch schoon, als ge van elkaar houdt voor altijd en altijd."

Wat zou dan "Stom kieken" betekenen?

Betekent dit gewoon iets zoals 'Je bent toch stom.' ? Ik snap het niet echt.

Hoe het ook zij, alvast bedankt.


----------



## Peterdg

"Stom kieken!" is het Vlaamse equivalent van "domme kip!" in Nederland. Het betekent inderdaad zoiets als "Wat ben je stom/dom!"


----------



## pidgin2

Hartelijk dank, Peterdg.

Nu is het allemaal duidelijker.


----------



## matakoweg

Volgens mij is "kieken" Vlaams voor "kuiken"
In het standaardnederlands kennen we dit nog in de vogelnaam: "kiekendief", een roofvogel die blijkbaar wel eens een kuikentje op zijn menu heeft staan.


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Volgens mij is "kieken" Vlaams voor "kuiken"
> In het standaardnederlands kennen we dit nog in de vogelnaam: "kiekendief", een roofvogel die blijkbaar wel eens een kuikentje op zijn menu heeft staan.


Nee, "kieken" is een kip in Vlaanderen.


----------



## matakoweg

Peterdg said:


> Nee, "kieken" is een kip in Vlaanderen.



Dat wist ik niet! Wat is dan het woord voor kuiken in het Vlaams?


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Dat wist ik niet! Wat is dan het woord voor kuiken in het Vlaams?


Kuiken (of, "tsjipke"; maar dat neigt nogal naar dialect).

Voor "kip" gebruiken we hier nogal eens "kiek" of "kieken"; wanneer we het toepassen op mensen, is het meestal "kieken" (zoals in "stom kieken").


----------



## NewtonCircus

matakoweg said:


> Dat wist ik niet! Wat is dan het woord voor kuiken in het Vlaams?



Het woord _kieken_ komt vooral voor in Brabant en Antwerpen en hoor je minder of zelfs nooit in andere delen van Vlaanderen. In Limburg bijvoorbeeld is een _kip _net zoals in Nederland een _kip _of soms een _hen_.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Peterdg

NewtonCircus said:


> Het woord _kieken_ komt vooral voor in Brabant en Antwerpen en hoor je minder of zelfs nooit in andere delen van Vlaanderen. In Limburg bijvoorbeeld is een _kip _net zoals in Nederland een _kip _of soms een _hen_.
> 
> Groetjes Herman


Maar ook in Oost- en West-Vlaanderen, hoor: "_een kiek_" of "_e kieken_".


----------

